# Tour de France fantasty



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's the information. Actually a friend of mine on facebook set it up and was asking if anyone wanted to join. So I'm using the one he created. He said was more than happy to share it here. More friends to have fun with. Here's the info

League Name: Northern California/Nevada Cycling TDF League
League Code: 427557845


https://www.velogames.com/


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Can you include a link to the website?

Thanks!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I would rather do a league with just RBR, like in the past. I feel like we know each other and can comment here, and goof around.

Those Nevada guys throw a lot of elbows.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy to get down either way. Someone just post a link and a code so I can start plotting and scheming!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry guys, link is now added.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am joining the Nevada game now, but if someone wants to start a RBR game, I will play that one too.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Here you go ... For RBR only

League Name: RBR TDF
League Code: 73511527


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

For anyone who wants to join both, it allows you to join a couple of leagues. I've got my team in both leagues.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am in both.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wingandaprayer is in RBR!


----------



## stogies4life (Apr 25, 2012)

Square Wheels is ready to roll in both!


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

Team Gumby p/b Pokey is now ready to work hard at snatching defeat from the claws of victory!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey! When you view the league, I'm in first! That's a new feeling... Wait, is it just when I view it? How embarrassing... A whole lot of usual suspects still at large peeps? C'mon now, gotta be in it to win it!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I want to pick about 15 riders.

I don't want to pick any favorites, but I want to score points... torn.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> I want to pick about 15 riders.
> 
> I don't want to pick any favorites, but I want to score points... torn.


Yeah! I'm struggling, changing my team constantly. If I just had 112 points to work with I'd have my strategy executed perfectly! Haha!


----------



## stogies4life (Apr 25, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> Yeah! I'm struggling, changing my team constantly. If I just had 112 points to work with I'd have my strategy executed perfectly! Haha!


112? Think mine was 122 originally. I really had to rethink this although I'm sure I'm already done 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

In,, and hope for more banter with this one... LV, you working too hard...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL, given the lack of success I have had in stage races lately, I completely altered my strategy for this one. This is either going to be awesome or an absolute disaster. It should be fun to watch go down either way...


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I think we all could use a few more points. 100 is just not enough. I've also changed my team a few times. I think I could put together a team for a real team to actually race the Tour with easier than this. Oh and I'm still not happy with my current line up.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> LOL, given the lack of success I have had in stage races lately, I completely altered my strategy for this one. This is either going to be awesome or an absolute disaster. It should be fun to watch go down either way...


I'm right there with you ... My team will either be great or a disaster.

I can't figure out which way to go since there are only three mountain top finishes (lots of climbing though) and two short TT's ... I really have no idea who this tour favors. Do I load up on climbers or sprinters? Try and figure out the guys who will get in the break aways?

Should be an interesting tour ... seems like a lot of guys are hitting form at the right time also.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Team Chips & Salsa is in, hoping to peak at just the right time.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm in.

Mission #1: Put a beating on the Old Man (as usual),
Mission #2: Win, and
Mission #3: See Mission #1.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> I'm right there with you ... My team will either be great or a disaster.
> 
> I can't figure out which way to go since there are only three mountain top finishes (lots of climbing though) and two short TT's ... I really have no idea who this tour favors. Do I load up on climbers or sprinters? Try and figure out the guys who will get in the break aways?
> 
> Should be an interesting tour ... seems like a lot of guys are hitting form at the right time also.


I feel your pain...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd like to pick more all rounders than they allow.

I'd like to pick less climbers than they mandate.

Not happy with what I'm going with but I'm done messing around.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok, I'm in. Can I hang my head dejectedly and head for the team bus now, or do I have to wait?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

The Handle Bar is in for the RBR league!!!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

MMsRepBike said:


> I'd like to pick more all rounders than they allow.
> 
> I'd like to pick less climbers than they mandate.
> 
> Not happy with what I'm going with but I'm done messing around.


I'm in the same boat, but we're all working within the same limitations, so that evens it out I think.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

So I drummed up another team under a different email so now I have 2 teams, one with my brain and one with my gut. 
Teams Chips & Salsa and Baked Ziti...2 fav foods?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> I'd like to pick more all rounders than they allow.
> 
> I'd like to pick less climbers than they mandate.
> 
> Not happy with what I'm going with but I'm done messing around.



I'm with you on wanting less climbers. I'd like another sprinter instead of all the climbers.
Also not happy with what I have, but it's my team at this point.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Well there goes any shot I have at doing anything in this.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow, VeloGames posted scores quick! Like a bandaid, you know it's gonna hurt, but it's the best way to take the sting, right LV?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

That worked out nicely. Top 1000 overall for the league. Sky pulled through big time. 

Sucks about Valverde for those that picked him. I almost did. As I sit with 35 screws in my wrist after a crash three weeks ago, it hurts my stomach to remember the pain he is in. Not just physical, but the mental as well. I stood in the ER hold my hand that was dislocated and had radius and ulna compound fractured. The physical pain was bad, but the pain of 8 months dedicated to the national 24 hour, only to have it all washed away two weeks before the race by a hit and run. I have never been a huge fan of Alejandro, but I truly can feel his pain


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Well there goes any shot I have at doing anything in this.


Tough day for you, sorry. Hang in there, you are not necessarily out of it. The rest of us could easily lose riders along the way or one of your guys could have a huge TdF.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Not happy to see Porte is already 34 seconds down on Froome. On to the sprints. Kittell and Sagan look dangerous, which is also not particularly good for my fantasy team, but excellent for me as a fan. Expecting big things from Sagan, GVA, and Kwiatkowski this TdF given the course.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Not happy to see Porte is already 34 seconds down on Froome. On to the sprints. Kittell and Sagan look dangerous, which is also not particularly good for my fantasy team, but excellent for me as a fan. Expecting big things from Sagan, GVA, and Kwiatkowski this TdF given the course.


Yeah! I expected a better ITT from Porte and a worse ITT from Froome. I was surprised. And I was surprised by Martin's 4th place finish.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

spookyload said:


> That worked out nicely. Top 1000 overall for the league. Sky pulled through big time.
> 
> Sucks about Valverde for those that picked him. I almost did. As I sit with 35 screws in my wrist after a crash three weeks ago, it hurts my stomach to remember the pain he is in. Not just physical, but the mental as well. I stood in the ER hold my hand that was dislocated and had radius and ulna compound fractured. The physical pain was bad, but the pain of 8 months dedicated to the national 24 hour, only to have it all washed away two weeks before the race by a hit and run. I have never been a huge fan of Alejandro, but I truly can feel his pain


Ouch! You get well soon as well. When my husband saw it he cringed. He had his ACL snap several yeas ago and had to have it surgically repaired. My husband was very much relieved to know he doesn't have any muscle, tendon or ligimate damage.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd, I many of Alejandro's fans are still crying. Although at least feeling more hopeful now that he'll be able to recover from the injuries. Some of my friends in Spain are hearing the fractures are clean. The team has said it is likely his season is over.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Anything that increases the chance of Froome winning again is not good .. which is precisely what happened today


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Holy crap dog! 530+ point stage for Cat 6! Geez! That has to be a record?


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> Holy crap dog! 530+ point stage for Cat 6! Geez! That has to be a record?


Being lucky is just how I roll.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks like picking the other Sagan was good for bonus points till today


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

"First Valverde, now Sagan - my team is being shredded! :cryin:"

Yeah, glad I went with Matthews now.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Bullshit race organizers. I'm out.


----------



## stogies4life (Apr 25, 2012)

Alas, no slide off the back for me. Started at the bottom and going nowhere fast


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I figured Sagan, Van Avermaert, and Gilbert would finish 1,2,3 on at least three or four stages. That's looking pretty unlikely now!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

LostViking said:


> "First Valverde, now Sagan - my team is being shredded! :cryin:"
> 
> Yeah, glad I went with Matthews now.


Matthews is a brilliant pick now. I see him in green in Paris.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

spookyload said:


> Matthews is a brilliant pick now. I see him in green in Paris.


Yep. I had him until a last minute change.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

LostViking said:


> "First Valverde, now Sagan - my team is being shredded! :cryin:"
> 
> Yeah, glad I went with Matthews now.


Yours isn't the only one. I haven't even bothered looking at any of it after Valverde got hurt. Figured it's not worth my time to bother.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Here comes my slide to the back, at least till the mountains. LV you need a water when I pass by?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Only 1 guy (Extraslow) picked Marcel Kittel?! Interesting. I'm enjoying this fantasy league stuff. It makes these boring stages a little more interesting. Can't wait for the mountains!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Will someone please wake up Estabon Chavez. He was my ace in the hole. He has done nada


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Now we talking!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Soooo..... like others, this really isn't turning out how I planned it. I lost Porte yesterday and there is at least a 50% chance I will lose Majka too. It's looking like the only hope I have of ending up with a solid outcome is if Bardet finds another gear, takes over, and wins this thing and/or Yates and Matthews have the grand tour of their lives the rest of the way. Not looking good.... Who's ready for the Fantasy Vuelta, lol?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Schwann has rescinded their offer. I will not be DS for their pro team.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

And Majka is out (poor fella). Man this TdF is a crazy mess....

Rafal Majka abandons Tour de France 2017 after stage nine crash - Cycling Weekly


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I either need Yates to win the whole thing or Bouhanni to have the Tour of his life. Yeah, my team is a lost cause.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It feels like ever rider on my team has crashed hard at least once at this point. I just saw on the Tour tracker that Colbrelli went down. Hopefully, he's not hurt too. My goodness....


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

To add insult to injury, one of the saddest/funniest things about reading this article is that to go with Froome over Porte, which I almost did twice, I had to go with Bennett over Majka to make the numbers work. It was letting Majka go that stopped me from doing it both times because the dropoff to Bennett seemed like it was too much. I wasn't convinced the jump from Porte to Froome was worth that loss. Boy was I wrong....

Curious George Bennett a surprise Tour contender | VeloNews.com


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, that is just wow. I actually had that same debate about Mijka and Bennent and decided Mijka should get me more points for the KOM. Go figure. Of course going with Bennent would have swapped out Chavenel or Navarro for another sprinter. My team was screwed when Valverde got hurt. I went with him because of his consistency and the fact he doesn't get hurt. GRRRRRR Get well soon, Alejandro. We need the most consistent rider in the peloton back.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

I can hear a panting cyclist behind me,, oh, well hello LV, you'll need more than one goo for the last week...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Much to my surprise, it looks like I might have my first TdF podium. I didn't think I would be close after losing Porte and Majka and making the boneheaded decision to go with those two over Froome and Bennett. It has been a strange race, but I think I learned a few things for our future games.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Much to my surprise, it looks like I might have my first TdF podium. I didn't think I would be close after losing Porte and Majka and making the boneheaded decision to go with tgose two over Froome and Bennett. It has been a strange race, but I think I learned a few things for our future games.


Got my first TDF win!!! ... didn't think that team would do it, but had some "Not sure" riders come through, even losing Porte and Demare (top GC and Sprinters on my team).


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Grats gentlemen! A good tour which could have been better. I finally finished ahead of Lost Viking! Though was probably due to crashed out riders and not because of my gift for picking a team. Still, one of my better tours. Makes up for the near bottom finish in the last one. 

See you in the next one..


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> Got my first TDF win!!! ... didn't think that team would do it, but had some "Not sure" riders come through, even losing Porte and Demare (top GC and Sprinters on my team).


Dude, you killed it. Congrats big time. I think everyone is getting better and we are going to have a lot of fun with a bunch of competitive races next year. Can't wait.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Dude, you killed it. Congrats big time. I think everyone is getting better and we are going to have a lot of fun with a bunch of competitive races next year. Can't wait.


Big congrats to Wookie, James and Rashad! The podium! Fabulous work! 

Vuelta is coming gentlemen!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Old Man said:


> Grats gentlemen! A good tour which could have been better. I finally finished ahead of Lost Viking! Though was probably due to crashed out riders and not because of my gift for picking a team. Still, one of my better tours. Makes up for the near bottom finish in the last one.
> 
> See you in the next one..


You were breathing down my neck the whole last week or so. I thought you had me a couple of times. You did a great job as well.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats Wookie, nice picks.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Big congrats to Wookie, James and Rashad! The podium! Fabulous work!
> 
> Vuelta is coming gentlemen!


Thank you Sir. Set'r up and count me in as always.


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

This year just reaffirmed that I know absolutely nothing about cyclist outside of a few big names.

But it's fun and I'm learning a little bit more.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Neolithic said:


> This year just reaffirmed that I know absolutely nothing about cyclist outside of a few big names.
> 
> But it's fun and I'm learning a little bit more.


I agree, it's fun and it forces you to learn more about the sport and riders you wouldn't know much about otherwise.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats Wookie and Old Man (grumble-grumble) on this year's Tour!
Not the finish I'd hoped for but, after a slow start, a good sprint towards the end to avoid the Latern Rouge at least.

I'll be back!


----------

